# TUG Renewal



## bevans (May 15, 2022)

I just received an email saying that my membership is up for renewal. I have become very gun shy about clicking these type of emails and assume it is okay but how do I find out if it is legitimate? I do not see in my profile a pm or date of membership expiration. Thanks, Curt


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2022)

Go to Tug2.com and sign in.  On the Tug Member Dashboard it shows you details on your account, including your membership expiration date.

Chances are, the renewal message you got is legit. If you're within a few months of renewal, they send the messages out.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2022)

the only valid TUG emails regarding your membership are tug@tug2.net and tugadmin@tug2.net

if you wish to email either of the ones above, we will be happy to respond with your current expiration date!



renewal emails are indeed sent to owners, but should only contain links to TUG or our secure payment page like this:  https://store.tug2.com/tugrenewal.html


----------

